# Yazoo clutch



## johne (May 5, 2010)

Hi, I need to buy a clutch plate or two for a YR60, anybody know where to buy?
John


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Check with this guy on MTF...

MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum & Discussion Board and Best Place for Tractor Information on the web!!! - View Profile: Yazooman


----------



## Redrooyazoo (Aug 10, 2010)

I have them, 404-001 & 404-002 plus most other tranny parts. Been supplying parts for the old rider 3 wheel yazoos for over 15 years now in Australia.

The clutch pack has 16 clutches on the forward side and 14 on the reverse side. Sometimes an extra clutch may be required to take up any wear/slack if you are doing up an old transmission.

The oldest machine i supply parts for was made in 1968. I have a container of old new parts so may be able to supply if too dear in the USA or not being able to be sourced.

I have only recently started up a facebook group called yazoo mower and it has pics and some information on how to assemble clutch packs if that is any help.

Cheers Ron.


----------



## debbiesorrick (May 7, 2013)

*Yazoo chick*



johne said:


> Hi, I need to buy a clutch plate or two for a YR60, anybody know where to buy?
> John


where are you located at? what state? I am in Harford county, MD. I am going to be looking for some parts myself this week at several local repairmen centers.

basically they are retired gentlemen that buy any type of used lawnmowers and over-haul them for tractor racing just up in PA.

One guy I know had to buy an extra 1/2 acrea next door to his place to expand his business into. I bet he has at least 200 mowers that are running. he hits all the state fairs and races them, it is the way he enjoys retirement and stays young.

I am not too good with different machines so send me your make, model, part and a number if it has one. He doesn't have internet but if he has it I will get the price for you and post it. I need to know how far away you are if it needs to be shipped or are you close enough we can bring it to you on our motorcycle? We have a Honda Goldwing. If it is big, we have a 24 cubic foot trailer we can bring it in.
Gives US an excuse to get on the bike for a ride also. debs


----------



## Redrooyazoo (Aug 10, 2010)

If you cannot source the clutches i still have them. Cheers redrooyazoo.


----------



## trannydamager (Jun 18, 2013)

How good is an 18 horse yr76 my uncle gave me it iys still up rhere just want to know if its any good and hows the transmission


----------



## Darnoc (6 mo ago)

Redrooyazoo said:


> If you cannot source the clutches i still have them. Cheers redrooyazoo.


----------



## Darnoc (6 mo ago)

How much? + Shipping to Aitkin, MN, 56431.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Darnoc. This thread is 10 years old. You may not get a reply!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Darnoc said:


> How much? + Shipping to Aitkin, MN, 56431.


Is this for a Yanmar YR60 Rice Planter. I have connections to get parts from Japan. 
YR60D｜Rice Transplanters｜Products｜Agriculture｜YANMAR Philippines


----------



## ozark (May 19, 2014)

Darnoc said:


> How much? + Shipping to Aitkin, MN, 56431.


I need a set also for forward. I'm in Ridgedale , Missouri


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ozark said:


> I need a set also for forward. I'm in Ridgedale , Missouri


What model is your machine?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bmaverick said:


> Is this for a Yanmar YR60 Rice Planter.


I think they are referring to a Yazoo three wheeled ride on mower. JacksSmallEngines has a parts manual on their website, they may have parts as well.


https://www.jackssmallengines.com/pdf_documents/Yazookees_Manuals/Riding_Mowers/YR60_YR76.pdf


----------



## ozark (May 19, 2014)

bmaverick said:


> What model is your machine?


YR 48


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ozark said:


> YR 48


Were you able to snag the manuals on the Yanmar.jp site for it?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ozark said:


> YR 48


Or is your machine a Yazoo? If so, then the manual is here: 


https://www.mcculloch.com/tdrdownload//pub000005855/doc000024162


----------

